# Possible to run freebsd on dsa2ls?



## Ordoban (Oct 12, 2014)

There is a new nice small ARM system from Shuttle: http://www.shuttle.eu/products/arm/dsa2ls/overview/. This seems ideal for light desktop, office or workstation use. The only bad thing is: it's an *Android*.  Do you think it's possible to port FreeBSD to this?


----------



## tingo (Oct 17, 2014)

Of course it will be possible to port FreeBSD to this platform. "port" in this context means: "do all the development work (and testing) needed to make FreeBSD work without problems on this platform".

Do not think that FreeBSD will work "out of the box" on any ARM (or other SoC for that matter) platform. Unless somebody already has reported that FreeBSD works on the exact same platform, assume that it will not work.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2014)

There's a list on the wiki with supported hardware.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## Ordoban (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks tingo and SirDice. The wiki seems case sensitive, and the link shows an empty page. https://wiki.freebsd.org/freebsd/arm is correct. And what do I see?


> Well supported SoCs
> 
> The following SoCs (CPUs) are well supported by FreeBSD, however some drivers may be missing. Multiple developers are regularly developing an testing new code on these SoCs.
> 
> Freescale i.MX6



That's exactly the SoC that is used!


----------

